# صممت صورة جديدة لمنتداي الغالي



## فراشة مسيحية (15 أكتوبر 2008)

​ 
هااااااا اية رأيكوا 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رووووووووووعه يا فراشتى بجد .. تسلم ايديكى يا قمررررر ​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 أكتوبر 2008)

الله يسلمك يا دون دون يا قمر​


----------



## mero_engel (15 أكتوبر 2008)

تسلم الايادي يا فراشتنا الجميله​


----------



## Rosetta (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*تجنن الصورة دي يا فراشة 
تسلم ايدك يا زوق*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 أكتوبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> تسلم الايادي يا فراشتنا الجميله​


 
الله يسلمك يا ميروووووو :Love_Letter_Open:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 أكتوبر 2008)

red rose88 قال:


> *تجنن الصورة دي يا فراشة *
> *تسلم ايدك يا زوق*


 الله يسلمك يا عسولة :Love_Letter_Open:​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (15 أكتوبر 2008)

شكله جامد جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا
زوئك حلو اوووووووووووووووووى فنانه يا خواتى​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 أكتوبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> شكله جامد جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا​
> 
> زوئك حلو اوووووووووووووووووى فنانه يا خواتى​


 
ههههههههههههههههه

اي خودعة 

ميرسي يا سكر​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 أكتوبر 2008)

جميله جدا جدا يا فراشه 
مرسىىىىىى على التصميم الجميل 
ربنا يبارك موهبتك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (15 أكتوبر 2008)

ربنا يباركك يا فراشه وانتى اسم على مسمى تصميماتك جميله اوى
وشكرا ليكى


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (15 أكتوبر 2008)

ربنا يباركك يا فراشه وانتى اسم على مسمى تصميماتك جميله اوى
وشكرا ليكى


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> جميله جدا جدا يا فراشه
> 
> مرسىىىىىى على التصميم الجميل
> 
> ربنا يبارك موهبتك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


 ميرسي يا كوكو 

نورت الموضوع

و يباركك و يعوضك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 أكتوبر 2008)

moviemaker قال:


> ربنا يباركك يا فراشه وانتى اسم على مسمى تصميماتك جميله اوى
> وشكرا ليكى


 ميرسي يا بيتر كلك زوق

نورت الموضوع​


----------



## ارووجة (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*تجنننن ياقمرررررر ^_^
 ربنا يباركك
في انتظار المزيد*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (16 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسي حبيبتي اروجة ​


----------



## سانت تريزا (16 أكتوبر 2008)

جميله شكرا لتعبك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (16 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسي يا تريزا ​


----------



## SALVATION (16 أكتوبر 2008)

_جميله خالص 




​_


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (16 أكتوبر 2008)

انا بجد تانى مره اشوف التصميم س انا بقولك هوه جامد جدا
وشكراا ليكى


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (16 أكتوبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _جميله خالص ​_
> 
> 
> _
> ...


 ميرسي خالص يا توني 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (16 أكتوبر 2008)

MovieMaker قال:


> انا بجد تانى مره اشوف التصميم س انا بقولك هوه جامد جدا
> وشكراا ليكى


 ميرسي يا بيتر 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## مسيحي بجد (20 أكتوبر 2008)

عسل قوى تسلم ياقمر


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 أكتوبر 2008)

مسيحي بجد قال:


> عسل قوى تسلم ياقمر


 ثاااااااااااااانكس بيشوي​


----------



## ebn jesus (15 يونيو 2009)

مشكور كثييييييييييييييييييييييير كثير حلوه الصوره بس ممكن اعرف كيف تصممي الصور يا فروشة  واذا عندك برنامج لتصميم الصور والوصور المتحركة يا ريت تخبرريني


----------



## just member (15 يونيو 2009)

*جميلة يا فراشة*
*تسلم ايدك*
*ربنا يبارك موهبتك الجميلة دى*
**​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 يونيو 2009)

*بخبرتي الفضيعه في الفوتو شوب
بؤلك مش بطال ليكي مستقبل
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

جميله جدا يا خالتي
الله ينور عليكي
وفي انتظار المزيد​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 يونيو 2009)

ebn jesus قال:


> مشكور كثييييييييييييييييييييييير كثير حلوه الصوره بس ممكن اعرف كيف تصممي الصور يا فروشة واذا عندك برنامج لتصميم الصور والوصور المتحركة يا ريت تخبرريني


 
بالفوتوشوب ​


come with me قال:


> *جميلة يا فراشة*
> 
> *تسلم ايدك*
> *ربنا يبارك موهبتك الجميلة دى*​
> **


 

 ميرسي كتير جوجو ​ 



ayad_007 قال:


> *بخبرتي الفضيعه في الفوتو شوب​​​*
> 
> _*بؤلك مش بطال ليكي مستقبل*_
> _*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*_
> ...




يا فظيع انت يا خبرة هههههههههه

ميرسي يا فندم 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 يونيو 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> يا فظيع انت يا خبرة هههههههههه
> 
> ميرسي يا فندم
> 
> [/center]



_*ال فظيع ال
وانا هروح فيكي فين
داانا غلبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان*_​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 يونيو 2009)

شوف شوف شوف 

انت غلبان انت​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 يونيو 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> شوف شوف شوف
> 
> انت غلبان انت​



:big68:​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (16 يونيو 2009)

*ربنا يخليكى لينا يافراشة
تصميماتك كلها حلوة​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (16 يونيو 2009)

ميرسي يا مارثا حبيبتي ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 يونيو 2009)

*روووووووعة تسلم ايديك يا فروووووووووووووشة
ربنا يبارك موهبتك يا قمر​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (16 يونيو 2009)

ميرسي يا روكا يا سكر انت​


----------



## ebn jesus (16 يونيو 2009)

بالفوتوشوب 

طيب بنقدر نعمل صور متحركة بالفوتوشوب


----------



## ebn jesus (16 يونيو 2009)

> بالفوتوشوب



طيب بنقدر نعمل صور متحركة بالفوتوشوب


----------



## happy angel (24 يونيو 2009)




----------



## فراشة مسيحية (24 يونيو 2009)

ebn jesus قال:


> بالفوتوشوب
> 
> طيب بنقدر نعمل صور متحركة بالفوتوشوب


 
ايوة بينزل مع برنامج الفوتوشوب برنامج تاني معاة

اسمة الامدج ريدي هو دا اللي بيصمم صور متحركة ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (24 يونيو 2009)

happy angel قال:


>



 ميرسي يا غالية على مرورك الجميل ​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (24 يونيو 2009)

*حلووة كتيير
انتى فنانة
تسلم ايديكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------

